# work meals



## mattman (Jun 10, 2008)

just started a new job so and im just getting back into training im nerly 20 ,11 and a half stone and wanting to put a bit more size on ,was just wondering what u would advise me to eat i have around 3 breaks a day and if possible i dont want to be messing round in the kitchen to much, dont mind tuna but i hate any other fish.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

mattman said:


> just started a new job so and im just getting back into training im nerly 20 ,11 and a half stone and wanting to put a bit more size on ,was just wondering what u would advise me to eat i have around 3 breaks a day and if possible i dont want to be messing round in the kitchen to much, dont mind tuna but i hate any other fish.


prepare all your meals the night before then no need to worry at work hun x


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

i do tuna on potato every day microwave it, have tuna with sunflower oil chuck it all on and it feels like your eating a big greasy dinner but its actually pretty good.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 18, 2008)

carly said:


> prepare all your meals the night before then no need to worry at work hun x


this is what i do aswell...usually take a large plastic container with rice, chicken or pasta and tuna e.t.c...made the previous nyt, just stick it in the microwave for 2 mins at work and ur done buddy....along with ur protein shakes and that aswell :thumb:


----------

